# Triggers??



## cwalla1420 (Apr 22, 2012)

What do you guys like to use for catching triggerfish? I have had some success with squid and a smaller sized hook on small rigs. Any other pointers???

Thanks


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Double hook rig, and squid! That's what works for us! You can use more hooks also, I just choose to use two.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Squid here also.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Like said above


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Bonita!


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Squid or cut cigars. They aren't real picky.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Some type of cut bait. 
Generally use 4 smaller hooks about 1' apart and a few cranks off the bottom.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## cwalla1420 (Apr 22, 2012)

How far out? 100 feet? Closer in work? What u think is min depth to catch em in?

Thanks again for the advice :thumbup:


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

trigger fish is good eating, but theres not really a minimum depth however I have only caught them in the gulf. starting at 40ft deep. With all respect have you caught one before or know what they look like? I didnt at first and you dont want to throw a yummy fish back :thumbsup:

Side note: not trying to hijack here, but I read in the paper that the quota for trigger was cut in half, did that change any recreational fishing regulations for us?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I have caught them at the destin bridge before. Dont know if he was lost or not though.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

most aas been covered but will summerize what I know- 
1. triggers move a little with seasons- in the spring you could find them at 3 barges, later a little deeper.
2, cut bait works so does shrimp and artifical shrimp
3. Off the bottom. keep off the bottom 2-8 feet Thsi serves two purposes first keep the ruby reds off the bait, second you should catch keepable size fish.
4. schools are made up of simaliar size fish. If you are catching 12-24 inch ,most of the fish in that school will be 12- 14. 
5. most people use what they call a chicken rig- 2 -3 hooks, light line and enough weight to get to the bottom, but not too much.


good luck ed


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*Triggers*

I make up 2 hook rigs, 20 to 80 lb test, medium tip to feel bites, small hooks, #1 or 1 ought, small piece squiD OR CUT BAIT size of dime or quarter, last trip out we caught 50 trigger fish had 10 legal big ones. Bob got this 23 in trigger, tiny hooks for little mouths.i use medium tiger rods, 20 to 50 lb test catch more fish than bigger rods cause can fill bite. I got this rig from florida sportsman


----------



## cwalla1420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome. Look forward to trying those techniques. Thanks for the advice!:thumbup:


----------

